# Anti chew spray is tasty????



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me an anti chew spray or anti chew spray recipe that works please?
I've tried Shaws and Bob Martin but as soon as I spray them on, Otto runs over and lickes them off then carries on chewing the furniture. I think I've got a sadist dog! 
I always offer him a chew toy as an alternative but the furniture seems to taste batter, especially when I put anti-chew sauce on it!
Any help would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha! I had to smile when I read your post. I'm sorry I can't ofer you any advice though cos I had precisely the same problem and I think it said on the back of the anti-chew stuff that I used 'effective on 98% of dogs' Evidently not on Vizslas! Good luck - I just endedup having to wait till he grew out of it (at about 1 yr old)


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> Can anyone recommend me an anti chew spray or anti chew spray recipe that works please?
> I've tried Shaws and Bob Martin but as soon as I spray them on, Otto runs over and lickes them off then carries on chewing the furniture. I think I've got a sadist dog!
> I always offer him a chew toy as an alternative but the furniture seems to taste batter, especially when I put anti-chew sauce on it!
> Any help would be gratefully recieved.


Try tabasco sauce.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Ha ha! I had to smile when I read your post. I'm sorry I can't ofer you any advice though cos I had precisely the same problem and I think it said on the back of the anti-chew stuff that I used 'effective on 98% of dogs' Evidently not on Vizslas! Good luck - I just endedup having to wait till he grew out of it (at about 1 yr old)


Now why did I suspect it might be a Vizsla thing? 
They're not actually dogs at all are they?!

Thank you for the suggestion Burrowzig. I was hoping there might be something a little less extreme as there is always a danger he will lick it all up and as yet pain does not seem to lead to learning!

Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We used to have a GSD that sucked his tail we put tobasco sauce on it and he sucked his tail even more. Vic vapour rub is supposed to work. I used bitter bite but it didn't really work.

When I was young my family had a labrador Cindy that would eat anything we used something called bitter apple on things with her. That worked she wouldn't go anywere near anything with that on it.

Nothing worked with my setter she even ate the plastic tray out of her crate once.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ozzy didn;t like the one from wilkinsons............you can try mustard..but my first bullie used to lick that off.. never tried the tabasco sauce


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

bitter apple. but i recommend you make sure you deter them with the taste, best way wit so soaked some cotton wool in it then pop it in there mouth and hold it shut for a couple of seconds. they wont want to go near anything you spray it on.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the sugestions. 

I think I''ll try bitter apple with him next. Hopefully it will stop the furniture getting that wood worm look!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Vicks Vaporub. They hate it. Plus it doesn't evaporate or drip off


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

skye started chewing our kitchen wall the other day, and i put on some Canac Pet Behave spray and she immediately stopped going to it. doesnt mean it would have an effect with otto though 

chili powder is also a good deterant, just dont use too much hehe.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you both.
I'm gratefull for all ideas as I'm bound to work my way through a few of them!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys are the best! 

I got my bitter apple spray today and gave the furniture a good coating of it. Otto licked up some from the floor, pulled a face and promptly drank about a pint of water, he hasn't been near the furniture since!

He also hasn't tried to nip my toes since I sprayed them!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

kendal said:


> bitter apple. but i recommend you make sure you deter them with the taste, best way wit so soaked some cotton wool in it then pop it in there mouth and hold it shut for a couple of seconds. they wont want to go near anything you spray it on.


I think that's a terrible idea! Not the bitter apple - the putting it in their mouth. I would NEVER recommend making your hands near their mouth something unpleasant. What happens when you want to open their mouth/check their teeth/remove something?


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I think that's a terrible idea! Not the bitter apple - the putting it in their mouth. I would NEVER recommend making your hands near their mouth something unpleasant. What happens when you want to open their mouth/check their teeth/remove something?


The taste of the stuff that dripped onto the floor was plenty enough to put Otto off. I certainly didn't need to (and didn't) put it in his mouth to convince him it was nasty.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Freyja said:


> We used to have a GSD that sucked his tail we put tobasco sauce on it and he sucked his tail even more. Vic vapour rub is supposed to work. I used bitter bite but it didn't really work.
> 
> When I was young my family had a labrador Cindy that would eat anything we used something called bitter apple on things with her. That worked she wouldn't go anywere near anything with that on it.
> 
> Nothing worked with my setter she even ate the plastic tray out of her crate once.


OMG that made me laugh - How did she eat the plastic tray? - some dogs are awesome x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> Can anyone recommend me an anti chew spray or anti chew spray recipe that works please?
> I've tried Shaws and Bob Martin but as soon as I spray them on, Otto runs over and lickes them off then carries on chewing the furniture. I think I've got a sadist dog!
> I always offer him a chew toy as an alternative but the furniture seems to taste batter, especially when I put anti-chew sauce on it!
> Any help would be gratefully recieved.


lemon juice? never tried is so dont know if it would stain, it will definitely work though


----------



## Kian's dad (Jun 2, 2009)

I would sprinkle cayenne pepper on stuff I didn't want Kian to chew on. He took one sniff and a lick and never went back. It was actually funny to see his reaction after he tasted it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

OILBOS OIL from your chemist, try that they wont want to do it again. There is a spray with have a bitter lemon taste but cant remember where i saw it.


----------

